# Electric Shaver Recommendation



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a half decent electric shaver please any recommendations 
Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I use the Philips One Blade. I love it and the battery lasts ages.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

In the last 30 years I've had range toppers from Braun (foil) and Phillips (arcitec rotary). My last purchase was a Panasonic 5 blade, and it's been brilliant for 5+ years. I've recently replaced it with the same , purely because I could have a complete new razor for £40 more than replacing the foils and cutter..

https://www.shavers.co.uk/electric-...c5-wet-dry-5-blade-men-s-electric-shaver.html

My shave time halved compared to all my previous razors. The only drawback with the lv65 is that you can't shave with it plugged in, but it charges quickly and a full charge lasts 7-10 shaves.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

ive tried braun,phillips and panasonic and nothing gives a close shave as a blade


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I shave wet now, because I can do that in the shower, much quicker than I can dry shave.
But that was not the question.
I used mainly Braun/Remmington (same company) foil shavers for years, my last one I could charge anywhere, even in the car from the cigarette lighter. 
It kept charge for around 1.5-2 weeks of shaving, sometimes twice a day, something to consider.
Also you could shaved with it charging, handy when you realise you are running low on juice.
I used in the car (created a lot of dust) as I was often running between several meetings on a day, and if you start at 5:00 am, by 5:00 you start looking a bit rough.

Never liked any rotary shaver, too harsh on my skin. Had expensive Phillips, but had to give it away to a friend.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I use the Philips One Blade. I love it and the battery lasts ages.


+1 for the One Blade

Would never have believed something so small could be so effective. It suits me because;

1) I don't shave often, so the cost of replacement blades is not as big a factor as it would be for someone that needs to shave every day.

2) A close shave is not important to me. If it is for you, this shaver might not be for you, though I'm not sure it's much worse than other electric shavers.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Same here Rakti. I used to suffer badly with ingrown hairs so a close shave is the last thing I would want. I shave maybe every 3 days or so with the One Blade and use Jack Black Bump Fix and I don't have any issues with ingrown hairs now.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I got the slightly older version of this, inc the cleaning charging unit (you don't need to clean each time) was supplied after a stuff up from Philips under warranty of different version

No issues whatever with it. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-S9...s+razor&sprefix=Philips+razor+,aps,169&sr=8-5


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Best one I've ever had https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IN8LBOY/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_4mASFb20RD3N4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> Best one I've ever had https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IN8LBOY/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_4mASFb20RD3N4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Agree with that, I have the same and my last 2 razors have also been BRaun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Same here Rakti. I used to suffer badly with ingrown hairs so a close shave is the last thing I would want. I shave maybe every 3 days or so with the One Blade and use Jack Black Bump Fix and I don't have any issues with ingrown hairs now.


if you suffer from ingrown hairs (and i did terribly for years) get into traditional wet shaving - no multi blade nonsense.

I've been wet shaving for the last 12/13 years with the old DE blades, and genuinely, if I've had 3 or 4 ingrown hairs in all that time it would be the height of it.


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> if you suffer from ingrown hairs (and i did terribly for years) get into traditional wet shaving - no multi blade nonsense.
> 
> I've been wet shaving for the last 12/13 years with the old DE blades, and genuinely, if I've had 3 or 4 ingrown hairs in all that time it would be the height of it.


Same for me. I used to have serious razor burn with multi blade razors and ingrown hairs. 
I now use a Karve and De blades. Would never go back


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> if you suffer from ingrown hairs (and i did terribly for years) get into traditional wet shaving - no multi blade nonsense.


It's horrible isn't it? I've been there and done the traditional route. I used to use a Merkur razor and although it was better than a multi bladed razor, it still resulted in problems for me.
The issue is no more using the One Blade and the Jack Black Bump Fix. 👌


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's my experience over the years for you, camerashy, that might help you and save some trial and error, or just give you something to read with a cuppa.

Like percymon, I buy from www.shavers.co.uk and have done for many years - they provide an excellent service, use the products they sell, so know about them, sell spares for them and also service and repair them. They also have great prices and some great promotions.

I use the Panasonic ES-LV95 and have done for many years, as it is/was unbeatable at the price. Like percymon, I also bought a new one as a spare as it was only £50 more than replacement foil and cutters.

Before electric shaving, I used to wet shave, but found it more of a chore, and got progressively more expensive, to where it wasn't obviously cheaper than electric shaving. Also, it didn't work well with longer stubble. I have sensitive skin and struggle with shaving - I tried an expensive Philips rotary before a Panasonic - it felt like each hair was being plucked individually - that was swiftly returned.

Since going electric, I get a better, faster, safer shave with less hassle.

I also got an ES-LV95 for my father - a confirmed rotary user, hadn't liked foil shavers, wasn't keen to try. Some people's skin can take a while to adapt to the different cutting motion. To help, I got him a daily facial scrub, post shave moisturiser, shaving powder and wet pre-electric - none of which he was keen to use. I persuaded him to try it with the pre-electric, and he had no issues at all, and a better and faster shave - he still hasn't tried the other stuff. It's also better maintained than his previous one, as he gets the worst of the stubble out first, then puts it in the base and it is cleaned, lubricated, dried and charged ready for next time.

The Panasonic cleaning solution is also more environmentally friendly as it's a concentrate in a sachet that you add water to, so no alcohol cleaner in a plastic cartridge, as with Braun.

To get the best shave, you need to look after the foils, they are a precision instrument that work with the cutters, like one blade of a scissor, so they don't respond well to butter-fingered juggling and are best changed with the cutters, otherwise it's like just sharpening one blade of a pair of scissors.

What I find helps is washing my face with a light scrub first, drying my face, applying a pre-electric, shaving, then you can leave it, apply a post-shave, or wash and apply a post-shave.

I've tried all sorts of pre-electrics and have found Lab Series Electric Shave Solution to be the best wet pre-shave by far. It's not cheap, but it works and lasts a long time. My father, who has never used anything with shaving before, uses it every time, so that's a solid endorsement, he just hasn't found out the price yet!

Even better, I find is the BLOCMEN Aloe Vera Pre Shave Powder Stick, it goes on easier than the more solid powders and feels great on application, and the shaver glides over your skin. The advantage of this over a wet pre-shave is it works better when it's hot and you're a bit clammy, as it dries your skin so the shaver glides better. Also, you can reapply it part way through if you want - not something you want to do with an alcohol based pre-shave!

The downside of the powder is it is messier, but the ES-LV95 can be run under the tap (after brushing out the worst of it) and then placed on the base unit. This doesn't have to be done, but makes the cleaning solution last longer.

A tip I got from Shavers was to buy the Braun cleaning cartridges, decant them into a small spray bottle, and you have a solution, when you don't have the base with you, that cleans and lubricates the shaver. Another option is Andis Blade Care, which is more lube heavy and evaporates less - I don't use this before using the Panasonic Cleaner. It's great on trimmers and clippers.

The update to the Panasonic ES-LV95 is the ES-LV97, but if I was starting from scratch, I'd go for the ES-LV9Q, as it's not too much more for an even better product.

The Panasonic shavers are also wet shavers, so can even be used in the shower, so you have multiple ways to try to see what works best for you. Some say the Panasonic shavers are noisier than others, but you can hear it cutting, so you know when it's got all the stubble it can.

Shavers have improved massively over the years - my first shaver was nothing like my current one, so experience from many years ago will be different from recent experience.

Other tips - rotary shavers and foil shavers are used in a different way, a foil shaver is used in straight lines normally, whereas rotary are usually used in circles. Foils can be used in circles too for stubborn hairs. You don't need to press the foil against your skin hard, and if your stubble is longer, they work better if the foil barely touches your skin. When the stubble is longer, it's faster to go over your stubble with a mini trimmer first, then use the shaver - you can use the attached one, but a separate one will work better and faster.

If you get an electric shaver, learn to use it and you will get the best from it - some people don't do this and don't get on well with a new shaver.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Another tip with electric shaving is to understand when you've got the best shave from your shaver on that day and then stop. The more times you go over an area, the more likely you'll get irritation.

Yet another tip is to do the tricky and delicate areas first, like the neck and specifically around the Adam's apple. The longer you run an electric shaver for when dry shaving, the warmer the foils/cutters get, increasing the risk of irritation, so delicate areas are best done first. With manual shaving, you could also say the blades are sharpest at first, so could use the same theory.

Also, look at the direction of hair growth, with a foil I go back and forth with and against the growth, if that makes sense - that also helps the hairs to stand up. With manual shaving, the advice is to go with the growth to reduce irritation, though many go against to try and get a closer shave.

Everyone is different, so some people get on better with a manual shaver, some electric, or a certain type of. For wet shaving a clear gel type product often works best as you can see what you are doing and areas you need to avoid.

There are lots of options of shavers and products, and skin can take a while to adapt, so just because something doesn't work straight away doesn't mean it's a failure. When you find something good, it can just work well from the start. Whatever direction you go, sharpness is key to a good shave, don't persevere with something blunt, your skin won't thank you for it.

Reviews are helpful, but there needs to be a decent number of them, as some people will try something, not read the instructions, or learn how to use it properly, or have unrealistic expectations and then declare the product to be useless.


----------

